# Perdido River 11-21-11



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Took my Dad who is visiting from South Carolina to Perdido for some well deserved time on the water. The fish cooperated too! We had a great morning. 8-specs, 1-red, 1 bass. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool pictures!!


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

nice they look great!


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

Great fish - great pics! Congratulations!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

good pics and nice catches.


----------

